
Greedy Investors Looted Sears into Bankruptcy - howard941
https://rantt.com/how-greedy-investors-looted-sears-into-bankruptcy/
======
heliostatic
For an excellent discussion of this, see Opening Arguments podcast episode
273: [https://openargs.com/oa273-sears-steve-mnuchin-the-
producers...](https://openargs.com/oa273-sears-steve-mnuchin-the-producers/)

